

Made in NY Fellowships for Media Tech Startups - johnnymatson
http://nymediacenter.com/2015/08/apply-for-the-made-in-ny-fellowships/

======
johnnymatson
The Made in NY Media Center by IFP partnered with The Mayor’s Office of Media
and Entertainment to offer TEN one-year Made in NY Fellowships to NYC based
individuals, small businesses, and non-profit organizations from varied Media
+ Tech backgrounds in order to recognize that different experiences,
perspectives, and cultures are critical to advancements in innovation and
creativity.

Made in NY Fellows will receive a 12 month Incubator Membership at the Made in
NY Media Center by IFP, mentorship by industry leaders and knowledgeable IFP
staff, access to IFP classes, networking events, facilities and more.

